# I NEED A TITLE!



## MyaLover (Oct 13, 2008)

C&C and title suggestions please  :mrgreen:


----------



## RuthieC (Oct 13, 2008)

hmm..I suck at titles..but your hair looks awesome!  LOL


----------



## zandman (Oct 13, 2008)

the wanderer?


----------



## Paul M (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not really into Bon Jovi but one of his songs came to mind when I saw this shot....

"You Give Love A Bad Name"

Due to the lyrics... "Shot in the dark, and you're to blame....You give love, a bad name"

Anyways, awesome PP in this capture, nice and soft even with those piercing eyes.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 13, 2008)

How about "Oh sh!t! He saw me"...

Gorgeous shot! Sneak on over to my place...   -Shea


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 13, 2008)

Runaway? Escape?
Sorry, I know I'm lame with words


----------



## motorshooter (Oct 13, 2008)

Something about the image reminds me of fairy or nymph in the deep woods.

I'll have to go back and reread some poetry to come up with a title


----------



## Roger (Oct 13, 2008)

'If you go down to the woods today.......' Nice work, I like the strong contrast and separation between you and the background.


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 13, 2008)

This shot is pretty good but I don't like the position of your hand (female hands should be profile for a more feminine look). I would love to photograph you, self portraits are so difficult.


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for the comments.  This shot took a lot of PS time.  You wouldnt believe the original if I showed you.


----------



## lockwood81 (Oct 13, 2008)

"Zelda"



Nice shot.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 13, 2008)

Really intense shot. The contrast between light and dark, the look in your eyes, the textures of the dress, and the way your hair pulls the viewer down your back really make this shot wonderful. I agree about the hands.

For some reason the image reminded me of like a twisted Alice in Wonderland. How about "Down the Rabbit Hole"?


----------



## jwhphoto (Oct 13, 2008)

...   Pursued


----------



## kayhowell (Oct 13, 2008)

That is a beautiful picture... I am very impressed.  Do you mind me asking how you post processed to get this result.  Thanks so much!


----------



## RuthieC (Oct 13, 2008)

jwhphoto said:


> ... Pursued


 
I like this title!


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 14, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> female hands should be profile for a more feminine look



Who says?



jwhphoto said:


> ...   Pursued



What made you title it this?



kayhowell said:


> Do you mind me asking how you post processed to get this result.



What part specifically are you curious about?

Thank you all for the feedback and comments, they are all appreciated!


----------



## Sirashley (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not very good with titles, but I can tell you that there are many ghost stories which involve a women in a white dress. That might be a good angle.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not too crazy about the comp.  LOVE the dress, love the idea... but to me, the comp destroys it as well as too much post processing.


----------



## GTHill (Oct 14, 2008)

"The Chase"


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Oct 14, 2008)

What about "Going to f-stop1.8's house"??


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 14, 2008)

Hahahahaha wow guys.... you are all truly....um..... "special"


----------



## icassell (Oct 14, 2008)

.... hmmmm .... a title ....

let's see .... how about "Your Majesty"?

do you need land to go with it?




(P.S.  I love the image)

Ian


----------



## Raze (Oct 14, 2008)

"Something Wicked This Way Comes"

'cause it looks like your worried about whats behind you


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Special? That's one way to put it. lol

Seriously though, I think I like "Pursued".


----------



## ElliottB (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't help you out with a title. However, if you're looking for a husband, I'd be glad to help. 

Pic looks great as usual!


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 14, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Who says?



I was told by my mentor and former boss who is pretty well respected. Hands are a big part of portrait photography and not just according to me. :heart:


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 14, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> I was told by my mentor and former boss who is pretty well respected. Hands are a big part of portrait photography and not just according to me. :heart:



Well I would put that under the sexist column  ":heart:"


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 14, 2008)

ElliottB said:


> I can't help you out with a title. However, if you're looking for a husband, I'd be glad to help.
> 
> Pic looks great as usual!



Thank you for the compliment, but this one is happily married


----------



## jwhphoto (Oct 14, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Who says?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know,      she was looking back like she could be being chased, but not seeing whos chasing her...    it just came to me.  very nice picture btw.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 15, 2008)

"C&C and title suggestions please  :mrgreen:"










Chased​



.


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 15, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Well I would put that under the sexist column  ":heart:"



I'm starting to get the feeling that you only listen to the "great job!" comments. :hugs:


----------



## MyaLover (Oct 15, 2008)

Not at all, i was just giving you a hard time   In fact I may even agree with you on the hand comment... maybe I dont...  Im just a smart a$$


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 15, 2008)

how about "Goldielocks contemplates sly dump behind shrub" ?


----------



## jwhphoto (Oct 15, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> how about "Goldielocks contemplates sly dump behind shrub" ?



thats the funniest thing ive read recently lol


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 15, 2008)

Vasilisa the Beautiful said:
			
		

> [...]This is a detail from a sketch for  the Russian folktale, "Vasilisa the Beautiful."
> Vasilisa goes into the wood, to fetch a light from Baba Yaga. Baba Yaga is the famous witch who lives in a hut on chicken legs.[...]


I tried to link to the source of this drawing, but the address was too long and I couldn't make it fit.
If you search "Vasilisa the Beautiful" on Google images it's on the first page.

...I've been trying to remember the name of that story for a few days.  (I think I had to read it for some class)


----------



## Cappahayden (Oct 15, 2008)

For a brief moment Gretta had second thoughts on wearing her prom dress moose hunting.


----------

